# Writing > Personal Poetry >  A Good Woman

## DRayVan

Through thick and thin
You stood by me

In good times and bad
You were there as well

When I didn’t deserve you
You still loved me

When I needed you most
You loved me even more

You’re my right arm
You’re the beat of my heart
You’re my every thought
You delight me with your presence

You’re a good woman and
I’m fortunate to be married to you

Happy Birthday, Dear

----------


## Pompey Bum

Congratulations to both of you. A good marriage is a mighty fortress.

----------


## cacian

very well put and nicely done.
positive is always good.  :Smile:

----------


## DRayVan

Glad you liked it

----------


## NikolaiI

Congratulations ... and nice poem  :Smile:

----------


## DRayVan

Thanks. Glad you liked it.

----------

